# Corel Drawings x3 question



## mattschoch (Mar 18, 2008)

i just got corel drawings x3 (like literally today) at the shop i work at, and i keep getting an error when switching from the DRAW screen to the stitch screen. its the error that says there was a problem with the importes macro or something. there was another post about this, but it didn't really help me. 
does anyone know what to do to fix that? and does it even matter? cause it seems to work fine in the safe mode importer or whatever

i'll probably end up having more questions about the program as time goes on, any help is appriciated


----------



## lindyts (Feb 26, 2008)

It's nothing to worry about. Just tell it to ignore the error.


----------



## MikeKutz (Jan 18, 2008)

mattschoch said:


> i just got corel drawings x3 (like literally today) at the shop i work at, and i keep getting an error when switching from the DRAW screen to the stitch screen. its the error that says there was a problem with the importes macro or something. there was another post about this, but it didn't really help me.
> does anyone know what to do to fix that? and does it even matter? cause it seems to work fine in the safe mode importer or whatever
> 
> i'll probably end up having more questions about the program as time goes on, any help is appriciated


 I had the same issue with you and I solved it by uninstalling and reinstalling drawings x3 (not coredraw x3) after a fresh boot(no applications running). Try it. 
I was running the software in Windows XP.


----------



## mattschoch (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks, i tried reinstalling it before, but i never rebooted. i'll try that today!


----------

